# 1999 jeep



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys I am selling some scrap metal a 1999 jeep grand Cherokee (seized motor) it had the 4.0 it is still in great shape as far as body and trans I have over $1000 in receipts for parts put into it including water pump radiator brakes ect. I am looking for $300


----------

